# Water Smells



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey all:

When I lift up my tank hood, and was curious what my water smelt like.

*It smelt like dirt/peatmoss*. Is this ok?
Would live plants give this odor?

What is the normal smell of a tank water?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

add carbon to your filters to eliminate the stink


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

what's your filtration system?


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

*Hagen Aquaclear 300*

Filter is running Since OCT. 15th 2003.

No cleaning of the Filter yet. 
Only Water Changes.

40g Tank is still cycling.

FLUID-


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I use would use some carbon like nitro said. Every tank should have a little smell to it. Not much but some.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

mine is a whisper 3 and my tank reaks of something, t is hard to describe, not dirt though. Should i replace the cartridges? I replaced them about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Yea i think i will change carbon bag on NOV 15th.
That will be 1 month exact.

Was wondering, how long does carbon last.
What's the usually carbon change. (How long till you change your carbon.)

When do you clean your FOAM Filter.
I read on here say like every 3 months, and too use your tank water to rinse it out clean.

Thanks Again-








FLU


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Add carbon to your filter and do a water change every 2 weeks that would help with the smell in your tank.

Good Luck


----------

